
Cyberattack Captures Data on U.S. Weapons in Four-Month - Varcht
https://www.wsj.com/articles/cyberattack-captures-data-on-u-s-weapons-in-four-month-assault-1507806261
======
workerIbe
Brb, need to go change my admin password... Where do they get these guys?

